# how to breed tail marking indian fantail?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I could not find good tail marking indain fantail here in UK, so I would like to try to breed myself. Anyone knows how to work it?


I have a pair American fantail, which is perfect tail marking, pure white body with pure black tail. I also have an indian fantail, which has pure black tail, but body is not pure white, has a little extra black... so if I cross them, I may get there one day??

Many thanks


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

You may do better to breed your tail mark Indian to a solid colored Indian w/o any pied factor (white feathers) in its ancestory so that the only pied marking in the genetics of its offspring is that of the white body and colored tail and then mate the offspring together or tailmarked parent back to one of its kids. It will take a few generations but you will keep Indian type. It may take longer to regain good crest and mutts if you outcross to American fantail.


----------

